# Headset for Xbox 360



## vijju6091 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am Looking Forward to Buy Headset for Xbox 360 for In game sound. No need for voice chats and all.Only Important Thing is In game sounds. Please suggest cheapest possible headset for Xbox 360 which can provide In game audio to me. i Connect my Xbox to Tv through HDMI and TV does not have 3.5mm audia output so i must connect my headset to Xbox it self .


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bump guys

Are yar koi to suggest karo!!!


----------



## gagan.2012 (Dec 12, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Bump guys
> 
> Are yar koi to suggest karo!!!



Bro this is what i did for my xbox360

1) I purchased this (see pic 1) and connected to my xbox (backside) cost Rs500/- from palika bazar, New Delhi

2) Then I purchased Intex wireless headphone cost around 400rs from nehruplace, new delhi.

Hola... this things work

As this headphone receive having male av cable and other thing(tht i connect with xbox pic1 having female audio jack)

the sound is too good, another advantage is that you can connect your normal home theater system easily.

HOPE THIS HELP


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 13, 2013)

^^thanks a lot mate. but I am Not able to view Pics at all. can you please upload it again.
thanks for helping


----------



## gagan.2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

Check this link bro

*www.ebay.com/itm/Optical-RCA-Audio...98703249?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item25823b2191

View attachment 12950View attachment 12951


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh Got it man. thanks a ton bro. 
I will Dig Local market first


----------



## gagan.2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

Zebronics Vivo Headset - Zebronics: Flipkart.com

anything else let me know.. where you stay .. in delhi???


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 13, 2013)

No man. I live in surat, Gujarat so i will have to dig here or flipkart is option for me though


----------

